# Twisted Crawlers of Michigan(The Biggest Indoor Crawling Course in Michigan)



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

*Twisted Crawlers The Biggest Indoor Crawling Course in SOUTHEASTERN Michigan..*

The Biggest Indoor Crawling Course in Michigan
WEDNESDAY NIGHT LEAGUE 
*Twisted Crawlers of Michigan
Wednesday night league
Classes(must have 3 for class)
2.2 comp
1.9 comp
Start time 7:00 pm
Usrcca rules apply
2 courses
5 min. time on courses

Will run 10 weeks
Starting Dec. 10th
Cost: $5.00 for all
50/50 raffle for heat every week
Will be a 50% payback league
Will payback at end of league
Trophies for Top 3 (In each class)*


POINT SERIES
*Twisted Crawlers of Michigan
Fall -winter Indoor point series
at
Camp Twisted
4164 Jackson street
Dearborn heights, mi 48125
OK there will be 2 courses on a point series weekend. You will need to run them both and you have either Saturday or Sunday of the point series weekend to run them (should give all a chance to make it).

USRCCA rules will apply in all classes.
My indoor course will not accommodate Supers. (sorry guys)

SCALE will be ran but we must avg. 3 scale rigs per week over the 10 weeks to be in the point series for trophies and prizes.

2.2 comp
1.9 mini comp
Scale 1.9 and 2.2

This will be a 10 week series running every other weekend(except-DEC) from November -March
With 2 drops so 8 out of 10 count towards your total.

November
8th-9th
22nd-23rd

December
13th-14th
20st-21nd

January
3rd-4th
17th-18th

February
7th-8th
21st-22nd

March
7th-8th
21st-22nd

Cost:
Members
$4.00 per week per class
Non-Members(with signed wavier for whole series)
$5.00 per week per class
Trophies for top 3 in each class and prizes

You can run on a points weekend
Saturday from 11am-7pm
or
Sunday from 11am-5pm

DAILY CRAWLING
Call Camp Twisted at 313-459-0604 for any more info you might need *



HERE ARE SOME PICS AND INFO


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

almost 45 feet of indoor crawling 
21 foot pit table 
Heat
cable tv
restroom


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Ran a comp this weekend had 11 guys show-up and had lots of fun 

guys from Fort Wayne were here this summer and had tons of fun 
if your in the area come check us out :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## airborn (May 22, 2003)

twistedone said:


> guys from Indy were here this summer and had tons of fun
> if your in the area come check us out :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hey Bob. This is Seth, We are from Fort Wayne. I understand that you know that, its just, when you say [Indy] that is meant as our state capital.:wave:

Love yah BOB! my boy keeps asking me when we are going back to crawl with the MI boys!!!!

seth


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Seth
It was Edited

sorry 
come on UP anytime


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

wed night league is on tomorrow


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

point series comp this weekend:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

To The Top


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

this weeks courses are kicking the shafty's in there trans man a rought time 

see the rest of you guys on Sunday


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

points are posted on twisted site


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Happy Holidays 
From Camp Twisted


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

twistedone said:


> points are posted on twisted site


what's the site?


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

WWW.TWISTEDCRAWLERSOFMICHIGAN.COM

SORRY


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

raffles and door prizes again this weekend 
come out and crawl


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

twistedone said:


> The Biggest Indoor Crawling Course in Michigan
> WEDNESDAY NIGHT LEAGUE
> *Twisted Crawlers of Michigan
> Wednesday night league
> ...


So is there any other tracks located in Mi. besides yours and the one in G.R.


----------



## DirtTrackRacer (Jan 4, 2009)

zmanr900 said:


> So is there any other tracks located in Mi. besides yours and the one in G.R.


Hello there, actually there is. I live near Jackson, mi. I was serfing the net last night and came accross this forum. figured i'd join to make myself known, I'm a farmer by trade its been a family buisness since i can remember. we have a local Community center here where we do hoddy sports and such. We have a carpet track and a 60X100ft dirt oval. and back in Oct. '08 me and my farm'in buddys dug up a bunch of rocks off our farms and loaded 3 dump truck loads of rocks so far and took them over to our Community center. well we were intending on building a course but havent finished it yet. I sorta started on the layout the begining of december, we have an area just for this purpose approx. 20x30ft of rock crawling space. OUr pile of rocks thats outside still of course is about as tall as the dumptruck,. so i'd say i have alot of work to do. So i'd say we will have the biggest in mi. but its not hardly started yet. when and if i can get my help over there to work on it i'll post some pics.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

DirtTrackRacer said:


> Hello there, actually there is. I live near Jackson, mi. I was serfing the net last night and came accross this forum. figured i'd join to make myself known, I'm a farmer by trade its been a family buisness since i can remember. we have a local Community center here where we do hoddy sports and such. We have a carpet track and a 60X100ft dirt oval. and back in Oct. '08 me and my farm'in buddys dug up a bunch of rocks off our farms and loaded 3 dump truck loads of rocks so far and took them over to our Community center. well we were intending on building a course but havent finished it yet. I sorta started on the layout the begining of december, we have an area just for this purpose approx. 20x30ft of rock crawling space. OUr pile of rocks thats outside still of course is about as tall as the dumptruck,. so i'd say i have alot of work to do. So i'd say we will have the biggest in mi. but its not hardly started yet. when and if i can get my help over there to work on it i'll post some pics.


PLEASE POST WHEN YOU ARE DONE I WILL BE OUT TO PLAY!!!!!


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Points From This Weekend Are Posted


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Series comp this weekend come check it out


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

You guy's runnin wednesday ?


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

yes there will be some hitting the rocks


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

GTG this weekend both days come hang out and check out the set-up


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

WE GOT ONLY 2 COMPS LEFT FOR THE INDOOR SERIES 
points are posred and raffle winners also


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

lat series comp this weekend 
and then the summer outdoor series starts april 4th


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Points And Some Pics Have Been Posted


----------

